# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Itänaapureiden kuvia

## antti

Tällainen linkki tupsahti vastaan, 669 kuvaa kaikennäköisistä joukkokuljettimista  pazalusta:    http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...=-1&SHOW_ALL=0

----------


## kemkim

> Tällainen linkki tupsahti vastaan, 669 kuvaa kaikennäköisistä joukkokuljettimista  pazalusta:    http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...=-1&SHOW_ALL=0


Hieno metroasema tässä, ei puhettakaan eräiden mainitsemista pelottavista maanalaisista tiloista!
http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...ID=2327&LNG=RU

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Mikäs kaveri siellä rahastajan istuimen alla kököttää?  :Smile: 
http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista/?ID=1523&LNG=RU

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällainen linkki tupsahti vastaan, 669 kuvaa kaikennäköisistä joukkokuljettimista  pazalusta:


Tämähän on varsinainen aarreaitta. Siitä vaan soveltamaan ideoita meillekin. Tältä voisi esim Jokerilla kulkeva myymäläjakelu-ratikka matkalla Tapiolaan näyttää: http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...71129_1967.jpg

t. Rainer

----------


## Eppu

> Hieno metroasema tässä, ei puhettakaan eräiden mainitsemista pelottavista maanalaisista tiloista!
> http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...ID=2327&LNG=RU


Mikähän lienee tuon kiskojen keskellä olevan montun tarkoitus? Oli mikä hyvänsä, niin ainakin sen avulla voi pelastaa henkensä, mikäli sattuu niin että vahingossa putoaa laiturilta kiskoille hieman ennen junan tuloa...

En pidä kovin paljoa venäläisestä muotoilusta, mutta tämä Volzhanin -merkkinen telibussi vaikuttaa ihan kohtuullisen kivan näköiseltä.

----------


## teme

> Hieno metroasema tässä, ei puhettakaan eräiden mainitsemista pelottavista maanalaisista tiloista!
> http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...ID=2327&LNG=RU


Hieno on ja vaikuttaa toimivaltakin. Saiskohan tuon rakentajan tänne urakoimaan? :-)

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Tässä joku entinen HKL vuodelta 1989 Kazakhstanissa!
http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...ID=3556&LNG=RU

Volvo B10M/Säffle -nivel myös Kazakhstanissa. Maskista voi päätellä alkuperän...
http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...ID=3551&LNG=RU

----------


## antti

Kun ottaa esille tällaisen sivun, löytyy mahtavasti lisää kuvasatoa  http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista/stats.php?&LNG=RU

----------


## TEP70

> Tässä joku entinen HKL vuodelta 1989 Kazakhstanissa!
> http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...ID=3556&LNG=RU


Jaahas, Astanassa on pidettävä silmät auki.  :Smile:  Matka Kazakstaniin voisi olla ohjelmassa ensi kesänä, jos hyvin käy.

----------


## TEP70

Löytyy myös pari Novgorodin kuvaa:

HKL 8907: http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...ID=2839&LNG=RU
HKL 9028: http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...ID=2885&LNG=RU

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Jaahas, Astanassa on pidettävä silmät auki.  Matka Kazakstaniin voisi olla ohjelmassa ensi kesänä, jos hyvin käy.


No mutta, tässähän on ex-HKL!  :Smile:  Mielestäni vuoden 1987 mallia.
http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...ID=4061&LNG=RU

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Mielestäni tämä on entinen HKL 8518 (AVJ-518), joka Turun Linja-auton kaluston jaossa päätyi Juha Jalolle. Etuoven päällä näyttäisi yhä lukevan Juha Jalo Oy.

http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...ID=6636&LNG=RU

----------


## Hujis

Tutulta näyttää, tuohan seisoi Ilmalassa tovin jos toisenkin...

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Halleluja mikä löytö! Siis ollut hengissä vielä viime vuonna ex TuKL vuoden 1976 Sisu BT-69CR/Wiima K-100! Ohhohjeekuna!

http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...=9175#comments

----------


## antti

Vappuna Kaliningradissa tsöraili tämmöinen  http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/kuva/2866361131174464

----------


## TEP70

> Mielestäni tämä on entinen HKL 8518 (AVJ-518), joka Turun Linja-auton kaluston jaossa päätyi Juha Jalolle. Etuoven päällä näyttäisi yhä lukevan Juha Jalo Oy.
> 
> http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista...ID=6636&LNG=RU


Oho, se on päätynyt Barnauliin asti! 8529:n ennätys (Novosibirsk) rikkoutui.  :Smile:

----------


## antti

saa olla vähän huonompikin tie, niin vielä pärjää tällaisella komealla Ural-bussilla     http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/kuva/33355650-211_41470 http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/kuva/33355355-211_44338  näitä näkyi Vaalimaa - Viipuri alueella useita isolla kaasuputkityömaalla

----------


## Prompter

Komeita kuvia Moskovan liikenteestä kautta aikain Mosgortransin sivuilla: 

http://www.mosgortrans.ru/?id=543

----------


## Bussipoika

Tälläinen kuva eiliseltä on lisätty tänään fotobusiin... Osaako joku kertoa tämän auton suomalaisen omistajan, kun sillä vielä sellainen oli?

----------


## killerpop

> Tälläinen kuva eiliseltä on lisätty tänään fotobusiin... Osaako joku kertoa tämän auton suomalaisen omistajan, kun sillä vielä sellainen oli?


Siellähän se lukee kun otat auton tietokortin auki: http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/552272/

Sellainen virhe tiedoissa kuitenkin näyttäisi olevan, että alustaksi on merkitty B10M-65 vaikka mieltäisin sen puoli metriä lyhyemmäksi akseliväliltään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Siellähän se lukee kun otat auton tietokortin auki: http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/552272/
> 
> Sellainen virhe tiedoissa kuitenkin näyttäisi olevan, että alustaksi on merkitty B10M-65 vaikka mieltäisin sen puoli metriä lyhyemmäksi akseliväliltään.


Tietokortissa mainittiin Helsingin Bussiliikenne. Mahtoiko tuo auto tosissaan olla HelB:llä lainkaan? Edeltäjällä toki oli.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tietokortissa mainittiin Helsingin Bussiliikenne. Mahtoiko tuo auto tosissaan olla HelB:llä lainkaan?


2-akseliset 88-Volvot ehtivät poistua jo vuosia ennen Helsingin Bussiliikenteen aloittamista 2005. Fotobusissa näyttää vielä vanhempikin jo HKL-Bussiliikenteen aikana poistunut kalusto olevan HelB:n nimissä.

----------


## antti

Sopinee otsikkoon, kun joku itänaapuri on ottanut nämä kuvat, vaikka ovatkin Hannoverin bussinäyttelystä
http://fotobus.msk.ru/articles/638/

----------


## killerpop

> Sopinee otsikkoon, kun joku itänaapuri on ottanut nämä kuvat, vaikka ovatkin Hannoverin bussinäyttelystä
> http://fotobus.msk.ru/articles/638/


Eipä kyllä ollut itä'naapurin ottamia kuvia, vaan kuvaaja (Goldfever27) oli vallan saksalainen (todennäköisesti myös nimimerkki coradia). Tällä kertaa Suomen edustus hakkasi kyllä nämä kuvat mennen tullen laadullaan, bussifriikki sai kyllä sev verra laadukkaan satsin paikan päältä.

----------

